# Service history



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi

Guessing the mk3 doesnt have a service book? are services recorded on the dash or just by printout from the dealers.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

No book ,all on Audi database if they have done the work.I have hard copies of invoices also.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Guessing the mk3 doesnt have a service book? are services recorded on the dash or just by printout from the dealers.


I got a summary print out from the dealer as well as the detailed invoice. When I sell my TT I will pass on the summary sheet to the new owner


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Alan Sl said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks


----------



## miller (Mar 5, 2009)

Plenty of new blank Audi service books on ebay to keep a record if you want.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

If you really want a service book contact your Audi dealer they will sell you a duplicate service book I think it's name they will of course ask security questions first to ensure your the owner and you may need to actually go into the dealer or email your driving licence to them.

Then if they have done the services they will sign it and post it to you but I think people recognise now that new cars don't have the old paper service books  it's more accepted now.

I've done this a few years back with no problems


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

You can phone Audi CS and get a service history report emailed over. That's as long as it been serviced by a main dealer or independent who has access to Audi's system


----------



## Clive807 (Sep 7, 2013)

You can download the MyAudi app for your phone or tablet and add your car to it you will also be able to view all service records and any service plan along with the pdf's of the owners manual for your car


----------

